# Back to Blighty



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Am travelling back for a short visit next month and just wondered if there's anyone here on Forum that wants something brought back with me. Please no requests for 3-piece suites or bedroom furniture  nor am I scouring high street shops as I detest shopping. Keep it simple like Euthymol toothpaste etc. or perhaps you want to order something on Ebay/Amazon or the likes and someone out there can drop it off to me. Again, small items please 

Have seen some threads on here where people are asking if anyone from UK is coming over here soon and would they bring something over for them.

I so hope I don't regret this once in a lifetime offer (from me that is)


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Am travelling back for a short visit next month and just wondered if there's anyone here on Forum that wants something brought back with me. Please no requests for 3-piece suites or bedroom furniture  nor am I scouring high street shops as I detest shopping. Keep it simple like Euthymol toothpaste etc. or perhaps you want to order something on Ebay/Amazon or the likes and someone out there can drop it off to me. Again, small items please
> 
> Have seen some threads on here where people are asking if anyone from UK is coming over here soon and would they bring something over for them.
> 
> I so hope I don't regret this once in a lifetime offer (from me that is)


That is really nice of you! where abouts are you in blighty?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> That is really nice of you! where abouts are you in blighty?


No problem, happy to help. For the first night I shall be based in Leics and the remaining 4 days in Birmingham


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

petrolhead said:


> No problem, happy to help. For the first night I shall be based in Leics and the remaining 4 days in Birmingham


A melton Mowbrey pork pie and a chicken balti madras hot with a table nan. Thanks


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Laowei said:


> A melton Mowbrey pork pie and a chicken balti madras hot with a table nan. Thanks


Haha I'll do my very best just for you Laowei. 

Wouldn't mind packing a whole suitcase with Greggs cheese and onion pasties and sausage rolls - can't beat them. Scrumptious


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Proper fish and chips please mate


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Engineer said:


> Proper fish and chips please mate


Wahay now you're talking :clap2:


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I was in Seahouses which is a small fishing port in North Northumberland over the easter week end and I stayed right next door to what could be the best fish and chip shop in the country! I could have eaten it every night.

I'm hungry now!!!!:-(


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm feeling hungry now. Mmm am just imagining the smell wafting through the office. Whoops must stop dribbling.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

A loaf of Kingsmill bread - yummmm


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

5herry said:


> A loaf of Kingsmill bread - yummmm


Sorry 5herry but you can't beat Warburtons :eyebrows:


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Have to say kudos to you for offering - I wouldn't even think of it....I'm always over my luggage allowance with goodies just for me!! 

and nope - Kingsmill all the way

Angel Delight - Didn't have it for years when at home but crave it now


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

petrolhead said:


> Sorry 5herry but you can't beat Warburtons :eyebrows:


Side not: they sell kingsmill bread in Lulu Al barsha, if you mad enough to fork out 3 quid a loaf!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

5herry said:


> Have to say kudos to you for offering - I wouldn't even think of it....I'm always over my luggage allowance with goodies just for me!!
> 
> and nope - Kingsmill all the way
> 
> Angel Delight - Didn't have it for years when at home but crave it now


Oh and Angel delight is in Lulu as well.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Oh and Angel delight is in Lulu as well.


In that case I shan't bring any back for 5sherry then but if you think of anything else then..........


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

5herry said:


> Have to say kudos to you for offering - I wouldn't even think of it....I'm always over my luggage allowance with goodies just for me!!
> 
> and nope - Kingsmill all the way
> 
> Angel Delight - Didn't have it for years when at home but crave it now


Am not taking much over with me 5herry, pretty much an empty suitcase which is basically why I can offer this. Although I will admit I shall do my best to stock up for the return 

Kenco coffee is definitely on the list unless Laowei can kindly point me in the right direction


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

petrolhead said:


> Am not taking much over with me 5herry, pretty much an empty suitcase which is basically why I can offer this. Although I will admit I shall do my best to stock up for the return
> 
> Kenco coffee is definitely on the list unless Laowei can kindly point me in the right direction


Sorry mate cant help with the coffee, seems Nescafe has the market pretty much controlled.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Sorry mate cant help with the coffee, seems Nescafe has the market pretty much controlled.


Thanks Laowei, just what I'd gathered. Shall bring back 3 or 4 packets which will last me for a couple of years.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Off topic, i was so fed up off the crap choice of instant coffee here i bought a Nespresso machine, makes great coffee(ran out of the pods a few weeks ago and had to revert back to instant which tasted like s4it) they model i bought was around 1800dhs here, same one in Uk is around £199 could do worse if you like decent coffee. You can get a basic one for around £140.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Off topic, i was so fed up off the crap choice of instant coffee here i bought a Nespresso machine, makes great coffee(ran out of the pods a few weeks ago and had to revert back to instant which tasted like s4it) they model i bought was around 1800dhs here, same one in Uk is around £199 could do worse if you like decent coffee. You can get a basic one for around £140.


Great, now I'm going to be inundated with requests to bring back coffee machines  

Only jesting, in fact I've thought about investing in one, so perhaps I might treat myself and find a cheapy over there to bring back


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Laowei said:


> Off topic, i was so fed up off the crap choice of instant coffee here i bought a Nespresso machine, makes great coffee(ran out of the pods a few weeks ago and had to revert back to instant which tasted like s4it) they model i bought was around 1800dhs here, same one in Uk is around £199 could do worse if you like decent coffee. You can get a basic one for around £140.


We are just relocating this summer and had decided to upgrade to a pod coffee machine - which pods are available there / or what brand/model machine should I buy ??


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

lxinuk said:


> We are just relocating this summer and had decided to upgrade to a pod coffee machine - which pods are available there / or what brand/model machine should I buy ??


2 main ones seem to be N'Espresso and Dolce Gusto, Dole Gusto are cheaper versions. Both are available here, i buy from the N'Esspresso shop in mall of the Emirates cost is around 27 dhs a strip which is 10 or 12 pods, i forget how many


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Laowei! 

Seems like a visit to Lulu's is in order!!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

5herry said:


> Thanks Laowei!
> 
> Seems like a visit to Lulu's is in order!!


would recommend the second stop to spinneys to pick up some bacon, the only thing worthy of going on kingsmill :hungry:


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> would recommend the second stop to spinneys to pick up some bacon, the only thing worthy of going on kingsmill


I carried back plenty from home last month but stocks are getting low


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Engineer said:


> I carried back plenty from home last month but stocks are getting low


Hey Eng were you a traitor and brought back Kingsmill as opposed to Warburtons?? 

Incidentally stupid q but how did you pack it. Have these visions of fresh bread arriving back here squashed to a pulp. 

5herry if it's feasible am quite happy to bring you back some loaves


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

5herry said:


> Thanks Laowei!
> 
> Seems like a visit to Lulu's is in order!!


And FYI the kingsmill is in a fridge opposite the fresh bread in Lulu, they freeze it from the UK so when you buy its still a little frozen.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chicken Bovril unless someone here knows where to find it in Dubai - she says in hope...


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Hey Eng were you a traitor and brought back Kingsmill as opposed to Warburtons??


Not bread bacon mate, and its easy!
My flight south is late in the day and I only have an hour or so in London.
Leave bacon in fridge until you are ready to final pack, stuff in those picnic type cooler bags with those big blue chiller blocks and it keeps well until you get here and fill up your freezer as soon as you get here. Remember cargo holds are very cold so no worries at all. I have a freezer full of proper bacon and flat square sausage


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Chicken Bovril unless someone here knows where to find it in Dubai - she says in hope...


Shall get some for you in Sainsbury's and it's reminded me to get some Oxo cubes - thanks


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Engineer said:


> Not bread bacon mate, and its easy!
> My flight south is late in the day and I only have an hour or so in London.
> Leave bacon in fridge until you are ready to final pack, stuff in those picnic type cooler bags with those big blue chiller blocks and it keeps well until you get here and fill up your freezer as soon as you get here. Remember cargo holds are very cold so no worries at all. I have a freezer full of proper bacon and flat square sausage


Thanks for the tip Eng, might as well stock up with that stuff - whole lot cheaper. Can I get you some?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

5herry said:


> A loaf of Kingsmill bread - yummmm


You can actually get this in Lulu near MOE, just for your information.......


----------



## Robajob (Apr 29, 2012)

Engineer said:


> I was in Seahouses which is a small fishing port in North Northumberland over the easter week end and I stayed right next door to what could be the best fish and chip shop in the country! I could have eaten it every night.
> 
> I'm hungry now!!!!:-(


Is that the one next to the benches overlooking the harbour?

Definitely the best Fish and Chips ever, even beating the mighty Magpie in Whitby.

Best not think about it too long or I'll be getting homesick..


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Thanks for the tip Eng, might as well stock up with that stuff - whole lot cheaper. Can I get you some?


Thanks for the kind offer but I'm OK for now!

Got plenty of tips as I have been doing this a very long time.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Is that the one next to the benches overlooking the harbour?


Neptune its called right next door to the gift shop right by the round about in the center of Seahouses on the corner.


----------



## Robajob (Apr 29, 2012)

Engineer said:


> Neptune its called right next door to the gift shop right by the round about in the center of Seahouses on the corner.



That's the one! Think me and the missus will be paying a visit in July....


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> That's the one! Think me and the missus will be paying a visit in July....


We rented the apartment next door top floor looking North up the coast to Bamburgh & Holy Island, it was really nice. I still have the details if you are looking to stay in Seahouses.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Shall get some for you in Sainsbury's and it's reminded me to get some Oxo cubes - thanks


Oooo can you get me some oxo cubes too? How do you want paying/arrange collection of booty? X


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

No worries - I'm going to stock up in Lulu. Thanks for the offer though 

This post reminds me of my last visit home. A guy checked in infront of me @ heathrow & I was enviously looking at his luggage - thinking how can he travel so light! (As usual I was over my measly allowance of 23kg).

Anyhow, after passing security, I noticed him again infront of me in Boots (the chemist not shoes hehe) and he literally had 2 heaving baskets full of baby stuff, toiletries etc - even the checkout girl was shocked.

He then proceeded to get a special bag out of his pocket for all his shopping & take as carry on! 

How well planned was that?? Something tells me he's done this before & I've def picked up tips for my next visit


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Oooo can you get me some oxo cubes too? How do you want paying/arrange collection of booty? X


You can get oxo cubes here in spinneys


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Engineer said:


> You can get oxo cubes here in spinneys


Yay! Thanks duck, in that case I'm all good! Safe journey x


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Engineer said:


> You can get oxo cubes here in spinneys


Never seen them in any Spinneys - which one Eng?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> Yay! Thanks duck, in that case I'm all good! Safe journey x


Thanks Pink


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Never seen them in any Spinneys - which one Eng?


The one on Mankool road thats the one right next to me.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok thanks for that


----------

